# Den. Spring Dream 'Apollon'



## e-spice (Mar 8, 2011)

A very nice, easy growing nobile-type dendrobium.


----------



## etex (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow- that plant is bursting with blooms!! Super blooms and display!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice!!! but an easy to grow nobile?? Jean


----------



## Bolero (Mar 9, 2011)

Geez louise! That is a lot of flowers and a gorgeous display.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 9, 2011)

Lots of pretty flowers.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 9, 2011)

Fantastic! My nobile doesn't bloom that prolifically.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy cow!!! You must have dendrobium culture down pat...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 9, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Geez louise! That is a lot of flowers and a gorgeous display.Thanks for sharing.





JeanLux said:


> Very nice!!! but an easy to grow nobile?? Jean



:clap::clap: AWESOME!!! Wouldn't be easy grow/bloom for me!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 9, 2011)

That just look wonderful. Do you have to give it a month of cooler temps. to get it to bloom? Our Orchid Sociey sale is this weekend and the last few years have been toying with the idea of getting some nobiles to resell. I stick mostly to paphs.. I just would hate to get stuck with 20 nobiles that I couldn't sell or worse yet couldn't sell and couldn't get to rebloom.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a spectacle! Amazing plant!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2011)

this is one of your best Dendrobium shows I've seen. nice growing!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 9, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> That just look wonderful. Do you have to give it a month of cooler temps. to get it to bloom? Our Orchid Sociey sale is this weekend and the last few years have been toying with the idea of getting some nobiles to resell. I stick mostly to paphs.. I just would hate to get stuck with 20 nobiles that I couldn't sell or worse yet couldn't sell and couldn't get to rebloom.



Thanks for the complements everyone!

With this particular one, I don't give it any different treatment at any time of the year. It does cool slightly due to me keeping the house cooler in the winter, but that's all. Every late winter/early spring, it always blooms. I have had this one ten years now and it always done fine. I have divided/trimmed it back many times.

e-spice


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd be interested in a divison next time you divide it. I like the idea of not giving it any particular cold treatmeant. As I said before, just lovely.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting that it blooms with the leaves still green. So no dry rest? Is it grown in S/H?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW!!! It has burst in blooming!!!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Interesting that it blooms with the leaves still green. So no dry rest? Is it grown in S/H?



This one gets treated the same way year round. I water it all the time. It is grown S/H. I have had other nobile hybrids that I grew the same way.

e-spice


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------

